# Eifie vs Wargle



## Barubu (Jul 5, 2015)

[size=+2]*Eifie vs Wargle*[/size]



Spoiler: The usual arena



2vs2 Single
Style: Switch
DQ: One week
Damage Cap: 40%
Banned Moves: None
Terrain: ASB Central Stadium

Although designed to be a state-of-the-art battling facility and located at the very heart of ASB Central's battle district, ASB Central Stadium actually sees very little use. Most battlers prefer the infinite variety of the holodrome's simulated arenas to the basic, if impressive, stadium field, and official tournaments tend to feature tours of other regions rather than a homefield brawl. There is one advantage to the stadium, though--its proximity to the holodrome grants it access to a full range of simulation options, allowing trainers to trick out their team to whatever extent they like before battling.

There's nothing much to say about the battlefield: it's a large, rectangular arena covered in astroturf. A circular pool will open in its center if a Pokémon requiring water to move around in is sent out. In this arena, Pokémon can summon absolutely anything they need for their attacks: tidal waves, boulders, and so on are in ready supply.

Other: This battle takes place between a referee and one other member. The referee will use their own team of Pokémon, but the other battler may choose either to use their own team OR choose any six nonlegendary Pokémon with any items and abilities to use for this fight. In the former case, their Pokémon gain experience as normal. In the latter case, they may choose to apply the experience earned by their rental Pokémon, minus one point, to their team in any manner that they choose.

The prizes for this battle are $20 to the winner, $10 to the loser, and $15 to the referee. This battle does not fill a battle slot for the mentoring referee.



*Eifie's active squad*

 *Royal Road Eagle Feathers* the male Chatot <Tangled Feet> @ Metronome
 *Plum Seed* the female Hoppip <Chlorophyll> @ Red Card
 *Kadabra's Lucky Charm of Banbi* the male Litwick <Flash Fire> @ Dusk Stone
 *Tassorosso King of Boo Foo Woo* the female Goomy <Gooey> @ Lucky Egg
 *Barfie* the male Zigzagoon <Gluttony> @ Lansat Berry
 *Cirrus* the male Swablu <Natural Cure> @ Sachet
 *topping percentage* the male Paras <Dry Skin> @ Weakness Policy
 *Okuni* the male Larvesta <Flame Body> @ Lucky Egg
 *Shih-Na* the female Zorua <Illusion> @ Black Glasses
 *Tribal Coyote of Grand Slam* the male Anorith <Battle Armor> @ Shell Bell


*Wargle's active squad*

 *Ferno* the male Charmeleon <Blaze> @ Fire Stone
 *Sleezy* the male Slakoth <Truant> @ Amulet Coin
 *Kazza* the male Kadabra <Synchronize> @ Link Cable
 *Washibon* the male Rufflet <Keen Eye> @ Eviolite
 *Caimanly* the male Sandile <Intimidate> @ Lucky Egg
 *Martimur* the male Cubchoo <Snow Cloak>
 *Zona* the female Solosis <Magic Guard> @ Life Orb
 *Andro* the female Timburr <Sheer Force> @ Black Belt
 *Glauert* the male Skrelp <Adaptability> @ Lucky Egg
 *Ashan* the male Koffing <Levitate>

Command Order:

Wargle sends out first
Eifie sends out and commands
Wargle commands last

Notes:
Good luck, battlers!


----------



## Wargle (Jul 5, 2015)

Hm, let's go with Ashan, Pollute Pollute Pollute!


----------



## Eifie (Jul 5, 2015)

Clearly I should send out a Pokémon with a somewhat normal name so as not to scare off our new ref, right? It would be horrible etiquette to do otherwise. *Cirrus*, let's do the thing!

Before I post my commands I want to show Barubu some stuff! Barubu, some really good places to look for precedents and rulings on how a certain situation would work (besides the obvious Question Box, etc.) are the old Attacks and Abilities Guide and the old ASB Rules threads. They're huge threads, so if you do a quick search on the name of a move or something, hopefully you'll find what you're looking for!

For your reference, here are the test battles that I think would be most helpful for you to look at:

Dazel's test battle
TruetoCheese's test battle
I liek Squirtles's test battle

There are others, of course, but several of the successful ones have been people who were already refs in the past and took the test to make sure they qualified again, so you don't need to hold yourself up to _quite_ that standard in the first couple of rounds. You can look around the db for more, or just ask me and I'll try to compile a list for you! Otherwise I will link you to others after a couple of rounds.

Remember, it's totally fine and encouraged to ask questions and make sure you understand things! Good luck!

Okay, Cirrus, let's take it easy for now and just see how our ref handles a simpler round. Put up a *Safeguard*, then wail away with *Echoed Voice*. Use it whether he's hittable or not; let's put on a nice show for the audience! Maybe they'll throw flowers at you!

*Safeguard ~ Echoed Voice ~ Echoed Voice*


----------



## Wargle (Jul 5, 2015)

Hmm, so she wants to do damage? We can do damage too. A lot of it. So let's get started by hitting hard.

Set up a Rain Dance, then hit hard.

*Rain Dance ~ Thunder ~ Thunder*


----------



## Barubu (Jul 6, 2015)

> 2vs2 Single
> Style: Switch
> DQ: One week
> Damage Cap: 40%
> ...


*Intro*​Barubu shuffles clumsily through his new set of ReferKeys as he approaches the steel utility door at the back of the stadium. After a few moments of trial and error, the young referee hopeful successfully unlocks the heavy door and pries it open, revealing the stadium in its full beauty. The referee goes through the motions of his training – he flicks on all the lights, boots up the display systems, tests the automated pool in the middle of the battlefield. As he finishes his rounds, Barubu notices the first few League supervisors beginning to file in. Among their ranks he sees some of the most impressive battlers in Asber, one of whom begins to walk directly toward Barubu.

Eifie sheds her robe, favoring her stylish battle garments over the starchy referee uniform Barubu so longingly desires. She smiles wide and stretches out her hand to the young man, and it occurs to Barubu that Eifie's mouth is moving.

"...and good luck!" Eifie finishes.

Barubu smiles back at his Supervisor, shaking her hand and adding "Thanks, you too!" By this point, the entire audience has arrived to watch this exciting battle between two seasoned citizens of Asber. As Eifie walks to her side of the battlefield, the box she's standing in glows blue. Monitors all over the stadium change from their standard loop of a large Gengar swapping blows with a Nidorino to live footage of Eifie's form down on the battlefield, showing statistics on her wins, losses, number of pokemon, reffings, and notable accomplishments, as well as her Active Squad.

Barubu turns around, and finds himself face-to-face with Eifie's opponent for the day. Wargle smiles up at the hopeful referee, grabbing his hand and shaking it once decisively before making her way to her side of the battlefield. Just as before, Wargle's box glows upon her entrance, this time  red. The monitors switch to dual-screens, showing both competitors and their information side-by-side.

Barubu heads to his referee tower, and it's from here that he draws his flags (green to signal victory, red to call a halt). He confirms that his battlers are indeed ready to begin, then blows his whistle to signal the start of the battle.

Wargle quickly chooses her pokemon, and when she throws out her pokeball, out of its  shimmering red interior forms the scarlet silhouette of her Koffing, Ashan. Ashan looks back at his trainer, a hardy smile across his face. Wargle returns the sentiment, and they both poise themselves for battle. On the other side of the field, Eifie can be seen rifling through her Active Squad's pokeballs. Microphones around the trainers pick up some of  Eifie's mumbling: "...weird name...weird name...weird name...ahh, here we go! Let's go, Cirrus!" In front of Eifie, a Swablu materializes out of his pokeball, chirping delightedly in the face of his first battle.

*Round I*​*Pre-round stats*
*Team Wargle* (*O*O)

Ashan () <Levitate> 
*Health:* 100%
*Energy:* 100%
*Status:* Gassing up for the fight
*Commands:* Rain Dance~Thunder~Thunder

*Team Eifie* (*O*O)

Cirrus () <Natural Cure> @ 
*Health:* 100%
*Energy:* 100%
*Status:* Feeling confident.
*Commands:* Safeguard~Echoed Voice~Echoed Voice

Moving quickly, Cirrus folds his cloud-like wings over the front of his body, breathing deeply and letting out a deep exhale, with which radiates a pale green aura, brightening and darkening with each of the Swablu's breaths. Admittedly, he feels safer now. Cirrus's opponent looks toxic at best, and knowing that he was able to protect himself from such afflictions is a welcome comfort to the cotton bird pokemon. Cirrus braces himself for the attack he's sure is coming, only to unfurl his wings and see quite the opposite.  

On the opposite side of the field, Ashan readies for his later offensive. The Koffing stops expelling its malodorous gasses for a moment, soaring into the air. The ceiling of the stadium opens in response to the poison gas pokemon's display, revealing partial cloud coverage overhead. Ashan stops now, and begins to let out a new, blue-gray gas. The substance rises into the clouds as Ashan dances once more, and just as soon as his usual gas returns from his orifices, so too comes rain. 

Spectators adjust to the climate, some opening umbrellas, others simply moving up higher in the stands, away from the battlefield and the rain pouring down upon it. Professionally as ever, the League Supervisors dawn raincoats identical to the cloaks they arrived in. Eifie rolls her eyes at her peers, then looks to Cirrus to execute his next command. 

Though his safeguard is certainly working, Cirrus can't help but feel the watchful eyes of his trainer on his back. Responding to her silent expectancy, the Swablu takes a deep breath in, readies his aim, and lets out a bellowing cry towards Ashan.

Sound waves hit Ashan like a freight train, sending the living orb tumbling through the air. That kind of hurt. But he's certainly not going to let his trainer down by losing his first battle to a rookie. No, he's stronger than that, and he has to show it somehow. From deep within his gaseous center, Ashan focuses the static electricity that forms between his gases like lightning in clouds. The Koffing closes his eyes as he focuses the electric energy, and after gathering as much as he can possibly hold, Ashan fires the concentrated shot directly into the Swablu.

Cirrus is dazed by the attack, but determined now more than ever to beat the Koffing down a peg. With the noise from his previous attack still echoing, Cirrus screeches an octave higher than before, creating resonant frequencies that empower his voice. This attack is somehow bigger than the last, and the raindrops themselves seem to shake as sound waves crash through them. 

Ashan is propelled backward quickly, and he struggles to gather the same electrical energy he mustered before as he tumbles through the air once more. Feeling shaken, but certainly not stirred, the Koffing steadies himself against the ever-present echoes in the stadium. He readies his shot at the bird, and sends it flying with even more hatred than electricity. 

This last shot hits hard and true, a direct hit onto Cirrus. He's sent reeling and slides to a halt on the astroturf. As he gets up, excess electricity jumps across his entire body, trying to find a target in Cirrus's oh-so-paralyze-able muscles. As he takes a deep breath, however, the Swablu's aura pulses, and the sparks dissolve into the air.

*End of Round I*

*Team Wargle* (*O*O)

Ashan () <Levitate> 
*Health:* 85%
*Energy:* 79%
*Status:* Ears ringing, knees weak, arms spaghetti
*Commands:* Rain Dance~Thunder~Thunder

*Team Eifie* (*O*O)

Cirrus () <Natural Cure> @ 
*Health:* 68%
*Energy:* 92%
*Status:* Hurt but hopeful
*Commands:* Safeguard~Echoed Voice~Echoed Voice

*Arena Status*

Rain Dance has 7 actions left in its duration
Safeguard has 2 actions left in its duration

*Notes*

Thunder would've paralyzed on the third action, had Safeguard not been in effect.
Thinking you've written a lot and then realizing you haven't is the worst.
Wargle commands first
Eifie commands second
I referee
Reminder to Wargle to let Eifie make sure I did everything correctly before you post commands



Spoiler: Calculations



Action One:
Cirrus uses Safeguard. (0% damage, 1% energy)
Ashan uses Rain Dance. (0% damage, 5% energy)
Safeguard Upkeep Cost. (1% energy)

Cirrus: Health (100%), Energy (98%); Ashan: Health (100%), Energy (95%)

Action Two:
Cirrus uses Echoed Voice. (5% damage, 1% energy)
Ashan uses Thunder. (16% damage, 8% energy)
Safeguard Upkeep Cost. (1% energy)

Cirrus: Health (84%), Energy (96%); Ashan: Health (95%), Energy (87%)

Action Three:
Cirrus uses Echoed Voice. (10% damage, 3% energy)
Ashan uses Thunder. (16% damage, 8% energy)
Safeguard Upkeep Cost. (1% energy)

Cirrus: Health (68%), Energy (92%); Ashan: Health (85%), Energy (79%)


----------



## Eifie (Jul 6, 2015)

Your calculations are looking good. Nice work on increasing the energy cost for Echoed Voice proportionally with its base power. While this is never entirely spelled out and some refs may differ on this, the rain should probably be lasting another seven actions instead of six, as Ashan moved last on the action when he used Rain Dance so its duration would have started counting down the next action.

Your writeup is also pretty nice. I really like your descriptions of the Pokémon's movements and how they execute their attacks: Ashan's in particular are like, tweaked to fit with him being a Koffing and I think it's great. (Your description of action is, admittedly, loads better than mine. :p) At some places it can get a bit awkward and/or wordy (and not that this is a big deal, but there's a place where I think you meant "resonant" instead of "resonate"), but it's definitely still fine. (By the way, you've certainly written enough! Nothing to worry about there.)

Not much to complain about. Well done! (Also, I just want to check that you are, in fact, remembering to roll for crits. When I first became a ref I'm pretty sure I completely forgot to roll for them for a couple of battles or so, and of course nobody could ever tell.)


----------



## Barubu (Jul 6, 2015)

Ahh, yes, I definitely meant "resonant". The Rain Dance thing makes sense now that you've explained it, and my apologies for not asking in the first place.

I'm very glad, in addition, that you like the writing. I actually don't have that much experience, which is probably where the wordiness you're talking about is coming from.

I've edited my typo and Rain Dance in the reffing. Also: I was rolling for crits, but the only move that would've gotten one was Safeguard :p


----------



## Wargle (Jul 6, 2015)

Oh noes. A critical Safeguard. :d

I mean as a guideline we should be hitting as hard as we can but I have a feeling our opponent will work around it. But just in case, Thunder all the way.

If it protects, or is unhittable for whatever reason except a substitute I want you to use Stockpile on the action it does.

If the weather is not rainy and you can hit the target or its sub, switch to Thunderbolt. If you can't hit then go for stockpile.

*Thunder/Stockpile 10%/Thunderbolt ~ Thunder/Stockpile 10%/Thunderbolt ~ Thunder/Stockpile 10%/Thunderbolt*


----------



## Eifie (Jul 6, 2015)

All right, Cirrus, it looks like the plain old opera just isn't working out for you. Let's try something a bit different. Combine *Echoed Voice + Sing* to really project your song out there — there's no way he could ignore your lullaby that way! If that wouldn't turn out so well, try *Confide + Sing* instead: saunter right up to him and make to whisper a secret in his... ear? Then Sing him a nice, soothing lullaby instead. Should help a lot with Sing's horrible accuracy; by the time he realizes what you're doing, it'll be too late! And if you can't do that either, well, just *Sing* till it works. Once you've gotten him to sleep, *eat his dreams* away! Drain health, please.

*Echoed Voice + Sing / Confide + Sing / Sing ~ Sing / Dream Eater (health) ~ Sing / Dream Eater (health)*


----------



## Barubu (Jul 7, 2015)

*Round II Start*​*Pre-round stats*
*Team Wargle* (*O*O)

Ashan () <Levitate> 
*Health:* 85%
*Energy:* 79%
*Status:* Ears ringing, knees weak, arms spaghetti
*Commands:* Thunder/Stockpile 10%/Thunderbolt ~ Thunder/Stockpile 10%/Thunderbolt ~ Thunder/Stockpile 10%/Thunderbolt

*Team Eifie* (*O*O)

Cirrus () <Natural Cure> @ 
*Health:* 68%
*Energy:* 92%
*Status:* Hurt but hopeful
*Commands:* Echoed Voice + Sing / Confide + Sing / Sing ~ Sing / Dream Eater (health) ~ Sing / Dream Eater (health)

There's an interesting scene inside the ASB Central Stadium. Eifie's Swablu, Cirrus, stands prepared to carry out his trainer's wishes. Across the field, Ashan the Koffing floats masterfully in the air in front of his trainer, Wargle.   

Excited to continue the battle, Cirrus takes his place in the center of the arena. The cotton bird inhales deeply. In a similar, but somehow different fashion than before, Cirrus lets out a loud tone, and sends crashing sound waves toward the Koffing before him. 

Ashan braces himself, expecting this hit to be even more powerful than the last. However, the Koffing finds himself struck not by the painful noise of the previous round, but by something sweeter; as the sound waves collide with Ashan, he finds them oddly soothing, and with his descent to the ground, he also finds himself descending into unconsciousness.

-----​Ashan finds himself in a landfill of exorbitant size, stretching farther than he can see, even after floating high into the air. The Koffing is delighted, and he immediately dives into the nearest trash pile. It's there that Ashan rifles through in wondrous awe of how amazing this setting is compared to that stupid battle he was just in.
-----​
Cirrus laughs at his strategic victory over the Koffing. He revels in his accomplishment: Ashan had gone tumbling right down to the astroturf, and he's just laying there now, face down. Ass up. And so Cirrus continues his offensive, closing his eyes slowly. The Swablu concentrates for a moment before opening his eyes, which have now turned a bright shade of pink. He focuses in on his foe's mind, and through the rain his mind burrows into that of the Koffing. 

-----​Ashan is in a happy place. He's got not a care in his dirty little world, he's free to roam wherever he pleases, and everything smells like – daisies? 

All around him, Ashan's perfect world deteriorates – his aluminum cans and plastic bags have transformed from beautiful, smelly trash to daisies and fruit and even..._teddy bears_. Everywhere, right in front of him, garbage of an amount that would be fit for any king is replaced with peasants' sweets. The change in scenery makes Ashan feel physically drained, and he thinks he might just close his eyes until it's over.
-----​
Cirrus's eyes return to their normal black after he's finished terrorizing Ashan, and as he looks himself over he finds that his green aura has disappeared as well. Eifie and Wargle's eyes shift over to Barubu, ready for him to call the round to a halt. Perplexed by the oxymoronic quiet violence that just unfolded in front of him, Barubu hurriedly raises his red flag to signal the end of the round.   

*End of Round II*

*Team Wargle* (*O*O)

Ashan () <Levitate> 
*Health:* 70%
*Energy:* 79%
*Status:* Picking up good vibrations
*Commands:* Asleep~Asleep~Asleep

*Team Eifie* (*O*O)

Cirrus () <Natural Cure> @ 
*Health:* 75%
*Energy:* 74%
*Status:* Feeling rejuvenated and confident
*Commands:* Echoed Voice+Sing~Dream Eater(Health)

*Arena Status*

Rain Dance has 4 actions left in its duration

*Notes*

Echoed Voice + Sing dropped Echoed Voice's damage, but raised Sing's accuracy to 100. Also, I added 4% energy to the combo because it was effectively a Status-inflicting move.
Eifie commands first
Wargle commands second
I referee



Spoiler: Calculations



Action One:
Cirrus uses Echoed Voice + Sing. (0% damage, 11% energy)
Ashan is Asleep. (0% damage, 0% energy)
Safeguard Upkeep Cost. (1% energy)

Cirrus: Health (68%), Energy (80%); Ashan: Health (85%), Energy (79%)

Action Two:
Cirrus rests. (0% damage, 0% energy)
Ashan sleeps. (0% damage, 0% energy)
Safeguard Upkeep Cost. (1% energy, Safeguard ends)

Cirrus: Health (68%), Energy (79%); Ashan: Health (85%), Energy (79%)

Action Three:
Cirrus uses Dream Eater. (15% damage, 5% energy, 7% heal)
Ashan sleeps. (0% damage, 0% energy)

Cirrus: Health (75%), Energy (74%); Ashan: Health (70%), Energy (79%)


----------



## Eifie (Jul 7, 2015)

Hehe, I tricked you! Echoed Voice and Sing should not be able to combine: while they _seem_ similar enough, they have contradictory natures. Echoed Voice (especially on its third use in a row) is more like belting stuff out at the top of your lungs, while Sing is supposed to be calming and quiet and beautiful. You wouldn't be putting anyone to sleep any time soon with that song screeched out in the style of Echoed Voice. As for the energy, that's probably a bit much; if this was to work, I think 8-9% would have been sufficient.

No matter how confident someone may sound and no matter how experienced they may be, if you have a doubt about how a combo they've ordered would work out, you should listen to it and give it some thought. Think about how the nature of the moves would really pair together, and you're always free to ask other experienced refs for second opinions on your justification on the combo not working. You could try asking for opinions in the referee lounge.

The flavor is good, again. I like Ashan's dreamscape a lot. However, in his end-of-round status you should specify that he's sleeping and indicate the sleep's severity. If he woke up (which, based on the flavor, I don't think he did), you should say in the round notes, something like "Ashan woke up after the third action."

The one other calculation is fine. Fix up the things I pointed out, and I'll post commands when I'm not on mobile.


----------



## Wargle (Jul 7, 2015)

So is that getting redone then and she has to try the sings individually?


----------



## Eifie (Sep 6, 2015)

It's been nearly two months, and while this battle hasn't been really taking up any space for anyone, I'm going to close it as a draw now. Cirrus and Ashan get 1 exp each, and I think Wargle and I each get $4.


----------

